# AMD Remap



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Massive thanks to Ben and the rest of the AMD Team, brilliant job on my car today and fantastic service :thumb:

It was a long drive, but it worth every minute, i'd wholeheartedly recommend AMD to anyone 

My results:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They remapped mine and have done some other work on it and agree with you the service has always been great.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> They remapped mine and have done some other work on it and agree with you the service has always been great.


Had my old pickup done there too... it was a right PITA but AMD were excellent.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice gains from 111bhp!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks a nice power curve, much smoother. Bet it feels a new car?

Is there 100nm of torque more now?!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Looks a nice power curve, much smoother. Bet it feels a new car?
> 
> Is there 100nm of torque more now?!


47bhp and 70lb ft i think it was 

Its a lot more responsive and a lot smoother, and obviously a hell of a lot faster :lol:

Felt fantastic on the motorway, makes overtaking a lot quicker and safer in 6th gear.



dann2707 said:


> Nice gains from 111bhp!!


Yeh its brilliant, it had more than it should but I expected that, its should have been a 105bhp 1.9 TDI :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely smooth curve, and proves you get what you pay for.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I know it's early doors, but you noticing if it's better on fuel?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

impressive, top guys @ AmD :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:doublesho

Get a picture up of the car.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> impressive, top guys @ AmD :thumb:


Lacation Type R shopping :thumb: Kev get yer money out :lol::wave:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

gr33n said:


> Massive thanks to Ben and the rest of the AMD Team, brilliant job on my car today and fantastic service :thumb:
> 
> It was a long drive, but it worth every minute, i'd wholeheartedly recommend AMD to anyone
> 
> My results:


Have you stopped driving it yet:argie::thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I know it's early doors, but you noticing if it's better on fuel?


Its the same as it was before, although to be honest its not doing very well on fuel.

Ive driven it pretty steady over the last 300 miles (pre remap) and only just got 48mpg, then on the way down to AMD my mates mk4 110bhp managed 65mpg on the computer when mine only just got 55mpg. Which will probably end up averaging 50mpg by the time I refuel 



Grizzle said:


> Lovely smooth curve, and proves you get what you pay for.


http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/447245.aspx

Not sure if that link works if you aren't signed in, but theres a photo of a remap print out at the bottom. Thats also a 105bhp and it looks like a crocodiles back :lol:



Matt. said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Get a picture up of the car.


When I get a half dry day thats not sub zero temperatures, ill be out there with the Zaino and my camera 



chillly said:


> Have you stopped driving it yet:argie::thumb:


Reluctantly yes :lol: I had a 155mile journey home, and Im going back down to AMD next week to collect my mates mk4 Golf TDi


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You must have one photo? 

Doesn;t have to be clean.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Grinning from ear to ear i bet


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Lacation Type R shopping :thumb: Kev get yer money out :lol::wave:


lol, saving up as we speak mate, for a car and a little something to clean it with


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt. said:


> You must have one photo?
> 
> Doesn;t have to be clean.












Actual worst image ever produced in the history of photography :lol: but you insisted haha


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gr33n said:


> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/447245.aspx
> 
> Not sure if that link works if you aren't signed in, but theres a photo of a remap print out at the bottom. Thats also a 105bhp and it looks like a crocodiles back :lol:


Crikey!!! :doublesho


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ What he said x100 :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Crikey!!! :doublesho





R7KY D said:


> ^^ What he said x100 :lol:


:lol:

Just proves what a cracking job AMD have done :thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm popping in early Saturday for a few cosmetics and a chat.....

Been looking forward to it for ages.....one more day!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

should_do_more said:


> I'm popping in early Saturday for a few cosmetics and a chat.....
> 
> Been looking forward to it for ages.....one more day!


If you see a knackered gold mk4 golf in the workshop, torch it, its my mates :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

gr33n said:


> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/447245.aspx
> 
> Not sure if that link works if you aren't signed in, but theres a photo of a remap print out at the bottom. Thats also a 105bhp and it looks like a crocodiles back :lol:


Bet that moves something like this :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

r7ky d said:


> bet that moves something like this :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> bouncing car - youtube


lmao


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> lol, saving up as we speak mate, for a car and a little something to clean it with


Kev you might want to try this forum for cleaning tips for your new car www.detailingworld.co.uk/ :wave:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What trim level is the Golf?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Kev you might want to try this forum for cleaning tips for your new car www.detailingworld.co.uk/ :wave:


not a bad forum that


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt. said:


> What trim level is the Golf?


Its a SPORT, basically got, very few toys inside, but its got sport seats and sport suspension (15mm drop i think) and the 16" sport alloys.

Auto Lights and wipers don't bother me, and I retrofit cruise control


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to get the Stealth B there


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'kin hell Ross, how many miles is that?! lol did'nt you mention on FB a while ago about another car as well?..


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Not possible, how can you get better than the best car in the world 

Gr33n, does your car have a 6 speed box and is it a PD?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> I need to get the Stealth B there


That'll be a seriously road trip :lol:



johnnyguitar said:


> Not possible, how can you get better than the best car in the world
> 
> Gr33n, does your car have a 6 speed box and is it a PD?


It is indeed 6 speed PD105


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/...x County Hospital, Essex|STREET|598893|224958 and about 5 fill ups:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love to try it some day,the Spec B is one hell of a good cruiser:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you are happy with it Ben  105's do get excellent gains! Transforms them!


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thread hijack to say AMD also did a great job on my Fabia VRS, giving it 174bhp and 289ft/lbs torque.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ross said:


> http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/...x County Hospital, Essex|STREET|598893|224958 and about 5 fill ups:lol:


:doublesho

Do they even sell cars on that island!?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Its a SPORT, basically got, very few toys inside, but its got sport seats and sport suspension (15mm drop i think) and the 16" sport alloys.
> 
> Auto Lights and wipers don't bother me, and I retrofit cruise control


Umm, looks intresting. I quite fancy a Golf.

What year is it? PM me the in's and outs if you don't mind.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Umm, looks intresting. I quite fancy a Golf.
> 
> What year is it? PM me the in's and outs if you don't mind.


Nah I don't mind, its a 56 plate, but it wasn't registered until Jan 2007.

mk5 Golf 1.9 TDi 105bhp Sport which is quite rare to find with the right wheels, mileage and spec I wanted, its easier to find the 2.0 TDi's but they're more on the insurance.

Theres a few marks on it that want sorting, curbed wheels etc, but its only done 29k miles 

If you want to know anything else just me know :thumb:

If you have the Match spec, you get steering wheel controls, auto lights, auto wipers, colour coded bumpstrips and I think cruise control but you lose the wheels and sport seats.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Matt. said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Do they even sell cars on that island!?


Yip 22 thousand people live up here most seen to be English now


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Nah I don't mind, its a 56 plate, but it wasn't registered until Jan 2007.
> 
> mk5 Golf 1.9 TDi 105bhp Sport which is quite rare to find with the right wheels, mileage and spec I wanted, its easier to find the 2.0 TDi's but they're more on the insurance.
> 
> ...


The all important bit, price?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt. said:


> The all important bit, price?


£7500 with a new cambelt an waterpump


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting place! Was the mk4 a gold one?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

should_do_more said:


> Interesting place! Was the mk4 a gold one?


It was indeed, silly coilovers and very dirty :lol:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

what's the smoke part of the map like??


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

What is available for honda civic 56 reg 2.2 ctdi?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

kings.. said:


> what's the smoke part of the map like??


Smoke part?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

gr33n said:


> Smoke part?


Think he means does she smoke like **** now lol


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Think he means does she smoke like **** now lol


Thoughts so :lol:



kings.. said:


> what's the smoke part of the map like??


Theres a little bit of smoke under hard acceleration, apart from that theres nothing. Its certainly not enough to bother me


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

gr33n said:


> Thoughts so :lol:
> 
> Theres a little bit of smoke under hard acceleration, apart from that theres nothing. Its certainly not enough to bother me


No smoke, no poke lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

gr33n said:


> If you have the Match spec, you get steering wheel controls, auto lights, auto wipers, colour coded bumpstrips and I think cruise control but you lose the wheels and sport seats.


My mrs has a Match - doesn't have sports seats but is fitted with "Comfort" seats which are excellent. It also has a Highline MFD, iPod dock in the armrest and an auto dipping mirror and stuff like vanity lights and that gubbins. It doesn't have, however, a 6 speed gearbox, just the five.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> My mrs has a Match - doesn't have sports seats but is fitted with "Comfort" seats which are excellent. It also has a Highline MFD, iPod dock in the armrest and an auto dipping mirror and stuff like vanity lights and that gubbins. It doesn't have, however, a 6 speed gearbox, just the five.


Its definitely got more toys on than mine then, I've not got the auto dipping mirror, iPod dock not sure what level my MFD is I've got the miles left, average MPG, speed etc

Im happy with it, it drives really nicely now and its really comfortable on long distances :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's good to know anyway. I was especially interested in the 6 speed as it seems unsual the Match only gets a 5. I assume the 1, 2 and 3 in the 6 are shorter to make it feel sportier maybe.

Was your dyno chart produced on AMD's rollers?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> That's good to know anyway. I was especially interested in the 6 speed as it seems unsual the Match only gets a 5. I assume the 1, 2 and 3 in the 6 are shorter to make it feel sportier maybe.
> 
> Was your dyno chart produced on AMD's rollers?


Is yours an early mk5? I think the earlier mk5's had a 5speed box and the later ones had the 6speed.

I haven't driven a 5speed box, but thats whats in my mates mk4 golf. 6th gear was only useful for cruising before the remap but now it really pulls well in 6th @ 70mph 

and yes, the dyno graph is from the AMD rollers :thumb: Its totally standard apart from the Pipercross panel filter I had from AMD when it was remapped.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope it's a September 07 57 plate car. Don't know when it was built though. 

Not disputing the power figures but be interested to see the results on another couple of dynos to compare.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Nope it's a September 07 57 plate car. Don't know when it was built though.
> 
> Not disputing the power figures but be interested to see the results on another couple of dynos to compare.


Ive seen other 105bhp make similar figures and at the end of the day im happy with it  :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Very good, can you report back with your economy figures? I'd like to get my wife's Golf remapped - she's not keen, but I would certiainly enjoy it more (on a set of Eibachs and a with big ARB on the back!).


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Nope it's a September 07 57 plate car. Don't know when it was built though.
> 
> Not disputing the power figures but be interested to see the results on another couple of dynos to compare.


Our dyno it pretty dam accurate tbh, it is usually always there or there abouts when testing standard cars. One example (and I could give many :lol: as we dyno ALOT of cars) is we had 3 KTM X-Bows come straight over to us after being driven out the factory to the UK. All made within 2 bhp of listed power. Mountune also use us for there Ford approved performance upgrades. They had our dyno TUV approved.

When it comes to VAG TDi's they always produce slightly better standard figures than factory quoted!

Hopefully this isn't something you were getting at but we certainly do not over inflate figures, not the way we work. :thumb: 105 Tdi's just get great gains when mapping them.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Impressive gains! 

Certainly making me think,

I don't know too much about remapping and diesels so I apologise if the following questions sound a bit silly.

Does the remap mentioned in this thread cause any problems with the clutch or engine? Can the clutch take the increased torque and does the extra from the engine cause undue stress and reliability problems?

Would the remap cause a decrease in fuel economy?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Hopefully this isn't something you were getting at


Certainly not, but I see no harm in making a comparison. :thumb: although (edit) I wholly appreciate it would be very difficult to get a true comparison using potentially different equipment and not being able to conduct a comparison test under controlled conditions (temp, humidity, fuel, whatever).


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

the only issue with VW's TDi and mapping is how quick it can shag your dual mass if your not careful! but this is on vehicles with more than 60-70k which by this time the clutch and flywheel assembly has already done pretty well


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

SootyNicko said:


> Impressive gains!
> 
> Certainly making me think,
> 
> ...


My cars only done 29k miles, so the clutch is really solid. Ive not encountered any slip or judder in the last 400 miles I guess time will tell, however I presume alot of it is down to driving style.

Ive not filled the car up yet (will be doing tomorrow morning) so I cant accurately gauge MPG until then, im not convinced it was doing the correct MPG before the remap (48mpg driving steady on long runs) so it would be unfair to compare it to other cars.

My mates mk4 1.9 TDi averaged about 10mpg more than mine on the 155mile trip to Essex 



johnnyguitar said:


> Very good, can you report back with your economy figures? I'd like to get my wife's Golf remapped - she's not keen, but I would certiainly enjoy it more (on a set of Eibachs and a with big ARB on the back!).


After ive filled it up tomorrow morning il report back, but its only over 400miles or so, and its the first 400miles after a remap so it might be lower than it eventually will be :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

When I filled it up this morning I got 51mpg, last week pre remap was 48mpg. Id say ive been driving it quicker this week so id guess the MPG will go up again next week


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That sounds good. My OH's Golf is crying out for a decent map.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

My Fabia has just gone past 80k, so as said above my duel mass and clutch are pretty fubard, roll on a new one


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> That sounds good. My OH's Golf is crying out for a decent map.


Well all I can say is AMD, did a cracking job. Really smooth, no flat spots and no clutch slip/ judder. The only slight problem you'll have is you'll want to boost about everywhere and the Traction Control gets a work out in the wet 



Rizzo said:


> My Fabia has just gone past 80k, so as said above my duel mass and clutch are pretty fubard, roll on a new one


My mates just had his 1.9TDi 110 remapped and hes on 119k miles i think, hes got no clutch slip at the minute either :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

SootyNicko said:


> Impressive gains!
> 
> Certainly making me think,
> 
> ...


As long as the standard clutch is in good working order and not near the end of its useable life it will be fine. The only reason clutches can give up when remapped is if it is taken way too far, which we make sure we don't do or the standard clutch it past its best and the map will highlight this.

Clutches do need to be treated with abit of respect i.e avoid doing traffic light grand prix's all the time or labouring the engine.

We always remap cars to be within a safe limit and don't push them as far as 
we could :thumb:


----------

